# incomplete, but at a milestone



## duncsuss (Jul 1, 2014)

This morning I reached a milestone in one of my works in progress: having turned this small cup, about 2" diameter and 3" tall, I burned a design into it using an Optima 1 wood burner. (The next step will be to paint it using the airbrush that Cindy bought me for my last birthday.) Since the pattern goes all the way around, I shot this little video ...





__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=324213627735843

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1 | Way Cool 9


----------



## manbuckwal (Jul 1, 2014)

That's awesome Duncan !

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## DKMD (Jul 1, 2014)

Any chance you shot a few stills? Apple and Flash don't play well together.


----------



## duncsuss (Jul 1, 2014)

DKMD said:


> Any chance you shot a few stills? Apple and Flash don't play well together.



Funny you should mention it ...

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## Blueglass (Jul 1, 2014)

Worked fine on my apple.


----------



## Sprung (Jul 1, 2014)

Duncan, that is just awesome! Great work and can't wait to see it when it's finished!

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## David Seaba (Jul 1, 2014)

Great job Duncan!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## DKMD (Jul 1, 2014)

That's cool... Bring on the airbrush!

(I should have said iPhone instead of Apple earlier... No Flash player on the iPhone)

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## gman2431 (Jul 2, 2014)

I agree with, Matt! We need some pics when done!

Looks awesome Duncan, I'm glad that wood worked out for you.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Jul 2, 2014)

That looks good. Looking forward to seein it all painted up. Ocean fish have great colors...I cant wait!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## TimR (Jul 2, 2014)

That is freakin cool, I really like it!! Can't wait to see if after the airbrush work.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## ironman123 (Jul 2, 2014)

go, go, go. Finish it up.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## barry richardson (Jul 2, 2014)

That's Sweet! I think it looks cool, as is. Looking forward to what you do with the air brush...

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## NYWoodturner (Jul 2, 2014)

Duncan - awesome work man! I wouldn't have to the stones to get it that far and risk botching it with color. I can't wait to see what else you do to it. What kind of wood?


----------



## duncsuss (Jul 2, 2014)

NYWoodturner said:


> Duncan - awesome work man! I wouldn't have to the stones to get it that far and risk botching it with color. I can't wait to see what else you do to it. What kind of wood?


Thanks, Scott!

It's a piece of basswood that Cody (@gman2431) sent me when it seemed there was no un-flamey box elder to be found -- I'd never turned it before, thinking it was only for carving, but it wasn't difficult to work with. Just a bit powdery, not so much shavings as dust.

There's not that much at stake here, the wood itself is easy to replace and the time that I put into it was a great learning experience. I learned some things I shouldn't do, some things I should do, and -- perhaps best of all -- I learned that I could achieve something that looks pretty much how I wanted it to

Reactions: Like 2 | +Karma 1


----------



## Kevin (Jul 3, 2014)

Duncan that's off the charts. Please make another video like that when you're done. You can add stills for the impoverished doctors that can't affords phones that have apps.  

That's so very cool and I love the scene you chose.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## duncsuss (Jul 3, 2014)

Kevin said:


> Duncan that's off the charts. Please make another video like that when you're done. You can add stills for the impoverished doctors that can't affords phones that have apps.


Thanks, if all goes well I'll certainly make another in-the-round video. Next time I'll try linking it on YouTube instead of FaceBook, there's a chance it'll allow AMA members to join in.



> That's so very cool and I love the scene you chose.


It's been a couple of years, but I love scuba diving in the Caribbean and have several underwater photos hanging on my office wall, one of them being a turtle ... it made me smile to think that he might have one of his vacation photos on his wall

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Kevin (Jul 3, 2014)

Duncan did you happen to ever dive the pinnacles at Saba? That's where I saw a '_deathstar_'. To dive the pinnacles and get the most out of them you dive down to however deep you wanna go in our case we dropped down to 120' ... then, you start slowly ascending in a spiral around the pinnacle. This way you're offgassing already as you also get the most from the reef. As you know the colors are best at 60' and above so that's about where we were in the dive because the colors were really starting to pop.

I finned off the pinnacle about 30' at this time because I wanted a wid view once before closing back in to see the micro views that reefs offer. All the sudden the sunlight was gone! Everything wen dark over me. An Atlantic Ray was gliding right at me!!! It just happened that it was between the sun and me and coming right over me no further than 10' above me!!! It really and truly was like that scene in one of the star wars opening scenes where the deathstar suddenly apperas and blocks everything out. This ray was humongous. The tour operator said it was the largest he had ever seen there and they see them somewhat frequently there.

What they saw was cool, but what I experienced was totally radical because I had decided on a whim to come off the wall of the pinnacle to get a wide view of it. Had I not done that I would have been in the stadium seats like my divebuddy and the divemaster. But as it turned out I was right in the middle of the field right when the deathstar flew overhead. It's wings were flapping so slowly and majestic but it glided over so fast it was over almost before I really could take it all in. Not racehorse fast but similar to a horse trotting by. It was awesome.

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 3


----------



## duncsuss (Jul 3, 2014)

No, haven't been to Saba. We've been to Bonaire, Roatan and Barbados several times, Curacao twice, Provo once, Cozumel once, and St Croix once (and West Palm Beach a few times).

I'd love to have a fly-over like that -- you absolutely were in the right place at the right time, so lucky to witness it. So far, the only things to get between me and the sun disk have been my wife (usually when I'm trying to set up a silhouette photo op) and the boat.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Dane Fuller (Jul 7, 2014)

Very nice, Duncan! Can't wait to see the finishied product.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## shadetree_1 (Jul 7, 2014)

looks great my friend, standing by for the finish!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## duncsuss (Jul 7, 2014)

Thanks for all the kind words, folks.

This weekend I took my first baby steps with the airbrush -- knowing that the concentrated paints in the bottles don't always match the way they look when sprayed thinly (especially onto a non-white surface), I made up a "test panel" spraying a small patch of each paint next to its name. Now I have a color reference chart there should be fewer surprises.

I also turned-and-burned another cup, this time from a piece of (not very flamey) box elder -- haven't taken pix of it yet, I'll post when I've got them.


----------

